# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  The Replicator 2 Startup Process

## aWsomeABE

Here is a video of the Replicator 2 Startup process.  It really shows how easy it is to get set up.  I know a lot of people are afraid of 3D Printers because they thing it will take them days to setup.  This is not the case.

----------


## DerekPeterson

Pretty cool video.  I hope they release one of these for the new MakerBot Replicator as well as the Z18 and Mini.  I've set up a couple of these Replicators for friends, and must say that it is as easy as cake.  Anyone can do it.

----------

